# This Is Interesting(LingYun II prototype)



## Pazuzu (Aug 6, 2011)

LingYun II prototype

From what I can see, apart from torpedoes the changes look pretty subtle, but as a collector, I wish I had some cash to spare..



Thanks for amending the thread title, much clearer.


----------



## asportking (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, looks cool. Really wish I could get one too.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 6, 2011)

So, This is the Dayan 6 ??


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> So, This is the Dayan 6 ??


 
No, this is the Lingyun 2.0.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes but its the 6th Dayan cube


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Just a tip, seeing a thread title that just ambiguously says "This is interesting" does not make me want to open the thread. I only opened it because my mouse happened to be hovering near the thread title on the home page and I saw the words "LingYun II."

On the topic of the LingYun: for one thing, that is very expensive, and I don't see it worth that much to buy a new 3x3 when we already have such incredible cubes.

*writes "for one thing" and then realizes he has nothing else to say...*


----------



## asportking (Aug 6, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Yes but its the 6th Dayan cube


You're right, it's the sixth cube, but it's not called the "Dayan 6."


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's a lot of money, but these are very limited test models sometimes weeks in advance of the official release, so as a collector of course I'm interested. Would I pay that for the standard model? no way, but as a piece of cube heritage sure. I hope Holger gets one and reports the details


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 6, 2011)

asportking said:


> You're right, it's the sixth cube, but it's not called the "Dayan 6."


 
This is what I meant by that.

Anyway, I'll be buying this... when the consumer version is released.


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)

That would be worth it if it was 8$ less.


----------



## Golfcomic (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope it's better than the first one


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)

Golfcomic said:


> I hope it's better than the first one


 
Did you ever take the time to break it in and tension it correctly? 

It is almost as good as my Zhanchi.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 6, 2011)

emolover said:


> Did you ever take the time to break it in and tension it correctly?
> 
> It is almost as good as my Zhanchi.


 
i have and it feels like butter:3 its epicccc ask r_517 hes used mine lately and he will confirm my statement


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 6, 2011)

I just purchased one. Looking forward to getting it! It should be here when I get back from Nationals. 

I heard they are waiting several months to release it as to not self-compete against their ZhanChi. They made that mistake with the LunHui. They released them too close together, and people tend to assume newer equals better. 

I'm loving my LingYun with torpedos, so very curious as to what their prototype feels like. 

Seems like everything Dayan produces turns to gold, and with so many great cubes to choose from, it now just boil down to preference. But I guess hasn't that always been the case?

- Pixel -


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 7, 2011)

I plucked up my courage and put screws into my lingyun. Its great - same performance as without. Only downside - heavier. In fact I prefer it to my zhanchi. I would probably remove the anchors from my zhanchi (it seems to "get in the way")

I think there is fantastic possibility in linyun 1 with anchors. Hence Dayan's forthcoming version. 
Not so with the guhong. The same screws degraded my guhong's performance.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 7, 2011)

The center pieces seem to be rounded a bit more than the original plus a slight design change probably because of the different center caps, thats the only thing I can notice. Well other than the anchors of course.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 7, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMGHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPEHYPE

I really hope this doesn't receive extreme hype like the "ZHANCHI!!"


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 7, 2011)

As most people are saying it is just a Lingyun with the torpedoes. I doubt this cube is going to be as big of a hit as the Zhanchi, because most people already have a Lingyun and they just have to buy the pieces from Lubix. But i will sticll buy it because I buy anything from Dayan that is a cubic cube.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

Meh. Doesn't seem like anything particularly special. That being said, I still don't own a normal Lingyun, so I'll probably just bypass that and get this (not the prototype, that actual thing; I don't buy prototypes).


----------



## unchartedcubes (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks very simalar to all the other cube that Dayan made I dont plan on getting it unless it beats the expectations.


----------



## achilles308 (Aug 7, 2011)

I must say... those centers are looking a little weird... Could it be that the edge "claws" will ride within that inner grove (all smooth and silky?) while the corner stalks roll around the smooth radius-ed outer edge of the centers?

That could lead to an interesting feeling. It seems to me that the corners would sort of click into place and the edges would be super smooth and simply just follow the corners around.

The edges look amazing and classicly LingYun (did they change the angle on the "claw"?)

My lingering question is..... *DAYAN HYBRIDS?!?!?!!!*.... Could this center be used with a ZhanChi or GuHong? It appears to be more rounded and possibly slightly narrower. Is this cube 57mm or 56mm?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 7, 2011)

for me they just put lunhui's edge instead lingyun edge and corner is the same. LOL


----------



## achilles308 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thunderbolt said:


> for me they just put lunhui's edge instead lingyun edge and corner is the same. LOL


 
Not at all.... The LunHui is entirely different. The edges (and corners for that matter) of the LunHui have multiple layers. It is very unique in its shape and its interactions.

The edge pieces in the prototype have the same sort of diamond "pinch" pattern as the LingYun. It's a LingYun at heart with torpedoes and, possibly if I'm right, a different interaction with the center pieces, the edge claw, and the corner stalks (hopefully for the best!).


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 7, 2011)

Than it's the 7 cube, because I heard in a video that there where 2 TaiYans.


----------



## Zubon (Aug 7, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Than it's the 7 cube, because I heard in a video that there where 2 TaiYans.


 
Yes, there definitely were two TaiYans. The second one was my main cube for a long time.


----------



## achilles308 (Aug 7, 2011)

I found this image comparing the LingYun 2 to the 1st.... The first is on the left. The *prototype * of the 2nd is on the right.







Credit goes to uns211 of another forum.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 7, 2011)

out of stock


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 7, 2011)

how many were made???


----------



## Bapao (Aug 7, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> Yeah, it's a lot of money, but these are very limited test models sometimes weeks in advance of the official release, so as a collector of course I'm interested. Would I pay that for the standard model? no way, but as a piece of cube heritage sure. *I hope Holger gets one and reports the details*


 
I did indeed order one and will report back soon . 

Edit:
Many thanks to Brest for letting me know about them. I think there were only 3 btw.


----------



## achilles308 (Aug 17, 2011)

Any updates? I'm curious what, if anything, changed....


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 17, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> I found this image comparing the LingYun 2 to the 1st.... The first is on the left. The *prototype * of the 2nd is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
whats the diffrence? i only see torpedoes as the difference..


----------



## ianography (Aug 17, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> whats the diffrence? i only see torpedoes as the difference..


 
The centers look the tiniest bit different and the corners look a little rounder around those tri things near the stalk...


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 17, 2011)

All these cubes look so similar..


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the changes in this cube?


----------



## radmin (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree about the looks but they don't feel the same. I bought the guhong when it first came out. When turned gummy I set it aside. A year later I finally bought a Lingyun. I wish I had gotten it sooner. The two are nothing alike.

I can say with all honesty, each Dayan model is different enough to justify buying. Each one has it's strengths. Each one can be tweaked into greatness. Today I ordered the Lubix versions of three of them. Once they get here I'm going to make a massive Dayan review.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=147&products_id=252


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> All these cubes look so similar..


They do. But there are a few different molds that make each of them have a difference in performance.


Winston Yang said:


> What is the changes in this cube?



are*
And look at the picture above. Anchors, different made centers, and probably something else more on the rest.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=147&products_id=252



Can't open the link. Says I need username/password.


----------



## Drake (Aug 19, 2011)

They are not really similar in a sence. The center have a good diffrence, and i think thier is an slight, very slight diffrence on the corner and edges.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Aug 20, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Than it's the 7 cube, because I heard in a video that there where 2 TaiYans.



If we're doing it this way, it's the 8th one because of the guhong pom.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 20, 2011)

just wondering, how do u become a cube tester? or do the companies just pick u?


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 20, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Can't open the link. Says I need username/password.


 
it is the lingyun 2. Now it is available at witeden and hknowstore


----------



## N Zhang (Aug 20, 2011)

Lingyun3.2


----------



## yockee (Aug 20, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Than it's the 7 cube, because I heard in a video that there where 2 TaiYans.


 
There were not 2 TaiYans. Somewhere along the line, someone screwed the name up after the company changed their name to Dayan, and caused all this confusion about what the Taiyan was called. Even the card that comes with the Zhan Chi lists the Dayan cubes as Dayan 1 : TaiYan, Dayan 2: Gu Hong, etc.... so, even if there were 2 different releases of the TaiYan, they didn't have different names.


----------



## izovire (Aug 26, 2011)

yockee said:


> There were not 2 TaiYans. Somewhere along the line, someone screwed the name up after the company changed their name to Dayan, and caused all this confusion about what the Taiyan was called. Even the card that comes with the Zhan Chi lists the Dayan cubes as Dayan 1 : TaiYan, Dayan 2: Gu Hong, etc.... so, even if there were 2 different releases of the TaiYan, they didn't have different names.


 
The Taiyan was re-molded so that explains some other confusion


----------



## izovire (Aug 26, 2011)

I will have Linyun II's in stock very soon... I am accepting pre orders now.


----------

